# My C&c generals shockwave keeps on showing the error message, help!!!



## purplesn1p3r56 (Mar 25, 2012)

Every time i try to start up shockwave it keeps on giving me the error message and is really annoying. I'm also not sure if I put the mod in correctly so i need some instructions. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Could you please post more details, such as the exact error message (either type it into your post or take a screenshot of the error and attach it to your post). 

Where did you download the mod and what instructions did you follow to install the mod? 
You could try removing the mod and seeing if the error goes away without the mod installed, then we could help you reinstall the mod and possibly figure out what is causing the error.


----------



## purplesn1p3r56 (Mar 25, 2012)

this is the link I used to download shockwave 1.1, the 1st mirror: Welcome to C&C: ShockWave - A C&C Generals Zero Hour modification. How I installed it was by run the program in the mod's folder, then clicking install. The error message it gives me says that it won't work because of a virus, software, overheated things or some other problem. Then it says that I should go to the tech support site for generals zero hour for help. PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

First off, does your game currently work without the mod? 
If not, please uninstall the mod and get your C&C to a working state (if uninstalling the mod does not allow the game to work, you may have to reinstall the game). 

Also notice the following information on the C&C: ShockWave website FAQ: 


> I am Getting Serious Errors and my Game crashs after Installing ShockWave?
> This mostly happens on Zero hour on which other mods have been installed previously. The only solution is to delete the Zero Hour directory usually located in C:\Program Files\EA Games\ Then reinstall Zero hour, Patch it to 1.04 and then install ShockWave.
> If you have any further technical issues feel free to contact us at the support forum.
> 
> ...


Please follow those direction from the website and ensure that you have not installed C&C Generals mods before and that your game is version 1.02 or later. 

Please post the exact error message, I realize that you are getting an error about "virus, software, overheated things or some other problem" but it would be very helpful if you gave us the full error message. 
Thank you.


----------



## purplesn1p3r56 (Mar 25, 2012)

My game does work without the mod and I haven't patched my C&c zero hour at all lately. Thanks for the help and if I have any more problems then I will post again.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

